# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Clipper 24” Vinyl Cutter Applications Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Imprintables Warehouse showcases the versatility of the Clipper 24” vinyl cutter with a step-by-step demonstration of three applications using the same piece of artwork. You’ll see how to create a T-shirt transfer, a window decal, and a wall graphic using CADworksLive® online design software, VectorCUT®, and the Clipper 24”. 

The three tutorials take you from sizing and positioning the artwork for the job through cutting, weeding, masking, and application. You’ll learn the simple adjustments needed for each type of setup, as well as ways to tailor a piece of art for maximum impact in a specific application. 

There also are tips and tricks for streamlining the process and optimizing results. To see the video, go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znkXGaok8kQ.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (412)-774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

